# inteldrmfb

## SDNick484

Does anyone know where I can find some documentation on the new inteldrmfb?  I have a Dell Studio Hybrid with the Intel GM965 chipset connected to an HDTV that unfortunately sends incorrect modeline info via EDID.  I get a 1920x1080 console, but all the edges are off the screen.  I've been able to fix X by adding the proper modeline (ModeLine	"1920x1080-works" 148.35   1920 2058 2052 2200   1080 1085 1090 1125 +hsync +vsync) to the Monitor section of my xorg.conf, but I don't know how to fix the console.

I've been researching fbset, and I've determined what I believe are the correct timings and geometry by converting the working modeline using this guide.  However setting it via GRUB or fbset doesn't work.  My current kernel video parameters looks like:

video=xres:1920,yres:1080,depth:32,left:148,right:138,hslen:-6,upper:35,lower:5,vslen:5.  I'm not sure if all the parameters are necessary, and I'm concerned the hslen (aka hsync_length = SH2-SH1 = 2052-2058) is a negative value.

----------

## Yamakuzure

I have a laptop with GME/965 chipset, and all I had to do is to use the following config options in the kernel. The mode in the console is always correct then:

```
CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y
```

My Grub Bootline looks like this:

```
kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/sda2 rootflags=data=writeback
```

With those I have a working 1280x800 console.

----------

## SDNick484

Both those options are set, but unfortunately I get off centered video when I omit the video=... line in my GRUB bootline (actually I get it regardless) because EDID is sending incorrect information.  Basically what's occurring is the monitor (a Toshiba HDTV) is sending an incorrect modeline:

BAD:  Modeline "1920x1080"  148.50  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync

GOOD: ModeLine "1920x1080"  148.35  1920 2058 2052 2200  1080 1085 1090 1125 +hsync +vsync

I'm trying to find a way to specify the correct information like I was able to for Xorg.

----------

